# Shelf Brackets Grain Question



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I need to make some shelf brackets for a 12" x 57" x 1 1/4" laminated maple shelf I am making for a friend at work. I want to make the brackets out of maple too. They will be a basic triangle sort of shape but I am not sure which way the grain should run for maximum strength. Should it run horizontal to the wall or vertical or on an angle?
Also what size would you recommend for the brackets? The person asked for 5" x 6'" but for a 12 inch wide shelf that seems a little small to me. I was thinking they should be more like 6" x 8", with the 8" under the shelf. What do you think? I need to make 3 of them.


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

Deb,
For maximum strength the grain should run perpendicular to the load but if the load will be minimal it really won't matter too much. As for the size, your thinking is right in that 5 x 6 is too small. I would recommend that the horizontal portion be 2/3 the shelf depth, how far the vertical portion should be is partly dependent on the load. I would make it equal to the horizontal at a minimum.
Hope this helps.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I agree with Tim, 2/3 the depth of the shelf. Making them just half the depth is asking for an accident to happen. I've made some similar shelfs many years ago, and they are still mounted to my walls. They are 12" deep (the shelfs) and the supports are 8" triangles. I don't remember paying attention to which way the grain (and they are painted now, so I can't tell) but they have held up many books for years.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Deb

Just my 2 cents,," parallel to the wall " you don't want to show the end grain of the wood if you can help it..maple is so strong it's not a big deal but it's a big when you want to stain it and finish it out..

" brackets " the bigger the better to a point.

======





CanuckGal said:


> I need to make some shelf brackets for a 12" x 57" x 1 1/4" laminated maple shelf I am making for a friend at work. I want to make the brackets out of maple too. They will be a basic triangle sort of shape but I am not sure which way the grain should run for maximum strength. Should it run horizontal to the wall or vertical or on an angle?
> Also what size would you recommend for the brackets? The person asked for 5" x 6'" but for a 12 inch wide shelf that seems a little small to me. I was thinking they should be more like 6" x 8", with the 8" under the shelf. What do you think? I need to make 3 of them.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Great suggestions! Thanks!


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

I would cut the corbels on the diagonal.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Michael I wondered about that. Can you elaborate on your reasoning please?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deb

Just a butt in post, but I think he is saying cut them like below, it works great that way as long as the lines are cut strait but once you put in a profile (curve ) the nasty end grain will show up.. 

=======


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

IMHO there's nothing wrong with end grain when it's unavoidable, sometimes it provides nice contrast.

My reasoning for the diagonal cut it that is how to maintain maxumum strength. The weight on the outer edges of the shelf is directed down the diagonal to the wall so that's where the ling grain should go.


----------



## ecogan (May 17, 2011)

CanuckGal said:


> I need to make some shelf brackets for a 12" x 57" x 1 1/4" laminated maple shelf I am making for a friend at work. I want to make the brackets out of maple too. They will be a basic triangle sort of shape but I am not sure which way the grain should run for maximum strength. Should it run horizontal to the wall or vertical or on an angle?
> Also what size would you recommend for the brackets? The person asked for 5" x 6'" but for a 12 inch wide shelf that seems a little small to me. I was thinking they should be more like 6" x 8", with the 8" under the shelf. What do you think? I need to make 3 of them.


Ego - I think the 8" should be against the wall. As to the direction of the grain, I would go vertical to the wall. Just my sense. Good luck. Ed


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Michael

Very true but if it's done with a router bit, it will want to rip out along the grain line. up hill down hill thing but a band saw cut will fix that error but the end grain will show up like a shore thumb 

====



walowan said:


> IMHO there's nothing wrong with end grain when it's unavoidable, sometimes it provides nice contrast.
> 
> My reasoning for the diagonal cut it that is how to maintain maxumum strength. The weight on the outer edges of the shelf is directed down the diagonal to the wall so that's where the ling grain should go.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Having the grain on an angle would certainly solve the end grain issue and the router bit issue too. I do have to put a round over on the edges. All very helpful! Bob thanks for the pics, that really helps too!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deb

Your Welcome, Hope it helps here's just one more you may want to check out 

=====



CanuckGal said:


> Having the grain on an angle would certainly solve the end grain issue and the router bit issue too. I do have to put a round over on the edges. All very helpful! Bob thanks for the pics, that really helps too!


----------

